# I can't open any exe files



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

whenever i download an exe file, i double click on it and nothing happens.


----------



## Horsemaster (May 14, 2006)

clarification please - are you running windows(vista?) in a VM under mac osx?
-Vista on a Apple Mac?
- something else?


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Completely odd question.

EXE's are for Windows.


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thatl's quite strange.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Ya, your operating system is listed in vista, yet you are posting in the Mac section of the forum.

Are you using Mac or Windows Vista?


----------

